# Hilarious deadlift. Joke?



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

When i first watched this video, i thought it was a joke. But, the more i watch it the guy seems serious. How could you possible do something like this? lol, the only thing he has right, is putting his hands on the barbell...

YouTube - funniest DeadLift video ever


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

That honestly made me cringe so much


----------



## vader (Apr 20, 2009)

bless his heart


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 20, 2009)

Gotta give him an A for effort, but damn, I think I now have a Hernia!


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 20, 2009)

Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 20, 2009)

so wait ............thats not how you do it?


----------



## Perdido (Apr 20, 2009)

That's horrible...why didn't someone tell him not to grease up the front of his shorts so the bar ratchets up easier!


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

rahaas said:


> That's horrible...why didn't someone tell him not to grease up the front of his shorts so the bar ratchets up easier!


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 20, 2009)

IN
Creda
BULL


----------



## Fezz (Apr 20, 2009)

LMAO
damn i wish i was that strong...


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

That's Hilarious!!! Actually looked like humping


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, thats a joke, has been around for a while. Its a damned good joke though, and the perfect example of absolutely how not to deadlift.


----------



## stew2k8 (Apr 21, 2009)

looked like he was having fun with that barbell, tbh wasnt as funny as i expected though.


----------

